# composite trex decking



## Dave Mac

anyone ever paint it what products any info would greatly be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician

Trex is made of poltpropylene and sawdust. You can forget about painting it.

Even if you get something to stick, the excessive flex and expansion thet Trex has will lead to an early failure.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Dave Mac said:


> anyone ever paint it what products any info would greatly be appreciated
> 
> thanks


how are you using it? as a decking board? or trim?


----------



## Willwham1

*!*

I disagree with the product failing on synthetic decking. The new acrylics are OUTSTANDING in adhesion and durability. You use Sikkens® Rubbol 100% acrylic deck stain on it and it will ast just as long as a wood substrate. Ask any paint supplier/rep on here:thumbup:


----------



## StripandCaulk

Nope, and i never will. As already noted, trex contracts and expands like crazy, and it was never meant to be painted. 

Id walk away dave, say sorry not going to do it. Its just going to lead to alot of headaches


----------



## NCPaint1

I've stained it before with semi transparent. Keep in mind "trex" has many forms and variations. The old style (the kind I stained) was like sawdust and resin mixed. The newer types are similar, but wrapped in a synthetic. There are types that are fully synthetic. Without knowing exactly what it is I can't say what I'd recommend.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

NCPaint1 said:


> I've stained it before with semi transparent. Keep in mind "trex" has many forms and variations. The old style (the kind I stained) was like sawdust and resin mixed. The newer types are similar, but wrapped in a synthetic. There are types that are fully synthetic. Without knowing exactly what it is I can't say what I'd recommend.



Completely agree with this. Also there are levels of quality. Some they claim will never fade while others will more quickly. 

About a month ago I talked to the rep at a contractor show and asked him this exact question and he just scrunched up his face...."well, I wouldn't". Not sure how much value I'd put into that comment....just putting it out there.


----------



## PressurePros

I've used everything on composites with good results from solid stain to clear oils. Messmer's makes a great rejuvinating coating. Its a semi trans and comes in the original composite colors. 

Here is one we did and stained the rails with a white solid.


----------



## StripandCaulk

That looks really good ken, that was composite decking and handrails? How long does it hold up for? any problems with cracking/peeling? Ive never thought of coating composite decking with anything.


----------



## PressurePros

I have not had any issues with callbacks. The couple we have done with solid stain are done every three years and that product was demanded by the customers (sisters) after explaining the possibility of failure. All other types of coatings have worked very well.

Here is that deck before we started:


----------



## straight_lines

Ken is your prep different other than just cleaning the composite.


----------



## PressurePros

You have to make sure the mold is completely gone or you'll be begging for coating issues. For composites, a mixture of household bleach and water 50/50 with a little dish liquid (just a squirt in a pail) brushed on and rinsed with very low pressure (you can use the black tip). The original game plan on those rails was to stain them in a semi but some bonehead handyman that raided this complex use a poly or varnish on the rails and they wouldn't strip.


----------



## Paradigmzz

I like the white contrast better. Nice job ken.


----------



## Rick the painter

Nice Job Ken,I had no idea you could stain composite.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Thanks ken for my 1000th "thanks":thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac

Ken does it hold up any longer? or do you have to do it every other year like a normal deck?? 

thanks
Dave


----------



## PressurePros

Not sure on the Messmers as that was my first time using it, Dave. 2-3 yr maintenance would be my guess.


----------



## tntpainting

Isn't that stuff supposed to be no maintenance isn't that why they charge 10x more for it just say n why not save money and put pressure treated lumber on ?


----------



## PressurePros

tntpainting said:


> Isn't that stuff supposed to be no maintenance isn't that why they charge 10x more for it just say n why not save money and put pressure treated lumber on ?


Yep. Ironic huh? There have been class action lawsuits and i have done a ton of "claims" cleaning for some of the bigger composite manufacturers. They now recommend sealing. NOTHING is maintenance free if its outside.


----------



## StripandCaulk

PressurePros said:


> Yep. Ironic huh? There have been class action lawsuits and i have done a ton of "claims" cleaning for some of the bigger composite manufacturers. They now recommend sealing. NOTHING is maintenance free if its outside.


Wasnt trex sued for mold? I read somewhere that one of the composite deckings was actually allowing the mold to grow inside the material and there was no way to get rid of it without replacing the decking.


----------



## PressurePros

It grows in the wood portion of the material and yes, it gets down in there. Brushing a strong sodium hypochlorite solution into it is the only way to completely clean it properly.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Finished cleaning a Trex Deck for a customer the other day. It was covered in lime colored mold. A problem worse than that was that a huge section of the decking was bowed. I mentioned the class action and she said they were already paid out on that. A whole $9 because they said it was a install problem. 

They have a clean looking deck though if that matters :>)


----------



## PatsPainting

I know this is an old thread but instead of starting a new one I figured I would post here in this one. Never painted one before and and old customer called me asking me if I could. She tried cleaning it with something and she goofed it up somehow where all you see is little white speckles. They kinda look like fiber hairs or something. 

Anyway her husband showed me a tech bulletin. I have attached the paint products as an image below.

I was wondering if arborcoat would be the same thing as SW deckscapes or the other they have listed.

I think I will also have my BM rep stop by and take a look at it as I have no idea on how to tell what kind of trex it is. From my understanding and Andy's post this is important.

Pat


----------

